# New Device Available for GERD



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

http://my.webmd.com/content/article/64/72214.htm New Device Available for GERDWebMD Medical News Reviewed By Brunilda Nazario, MDon Wednesday, April 23, 2003 What is approved: The FDA has approved Enteryx, a permanent, implantable device to treat symptoms of acid reflux, or gastroesophageal reflux disease (GERD). It's the first FDA-approved alternative to drugs or surgery for GERD. The Enteryx implant consists of a polymer that is injected through an endoscopic procedure into the muscle -- called the esophageal sphincter -- that normally opens and closes to control the passageway from the esophagus to the stomach. In GERD, this muscle malfunctions, allowing stomach acid to travel up the esophagus, leading to frequent heartburn symptoms Once injected, the polymer quickly forms a small mass that appears to reinforce the barrier, potentially allowing patients with chronic GERD to avoid daily medications. Side effects: The most common side effect was pain beneath the breastbone that usually diminished within two weeks. Other common side effects included temporary difficulty with swallowing, fever, sore throat, and gas/bloating/belching. Precautions: The device should not be used in people who are unable to undergo endoscopy, or who have dilated veins in the esophagus due to liver disease. Basis of approval: Enteryx eliminated the need for medications in 67% of patients in a 12-month study, and reduced the need for medications for 9%, and improved GERD symptoms in 72%. Manufacturer: Enteric Medical Technologies.


----------



## Isis5244 (May 4, 2003)

Jeffrey,This is interesting, thanks for posting. I've been rooting around the internet but haven't found any long term studies going on. Are you aware of any in the works?


----------

